# Scenic North Carolina Train Trips



## Sbaitso

The North Carolina Transportation Museum is running a couple of scenic train trips from Spencer, NC (with an additional pickup in Greensboro, NC) to Roanoke, VA as well as a trip from Spencer, NC to Asheville, NC. The trips are on October 30th and 31st respectively.

For more information check out their web site at North Carolina Transportation Museum.


----------



## me_little_me

Sbaitso said:


> The North Carolina Transportation Museum is running a couple of scenic train trips from Spencer, NC (with an additional pickup in Greensboro, NC) to Roanoke, VA as well as a trip from Spencer, NC to Asheville, NC. The trips are on October 30th and 31st respectively.
> 
> For more information check out their web site at North Carolina Transportation Museum.


I think the passengers should not be allowed to disembark in Asheville until the state comes through with the promised Amtrak service they promised would come in 2005. Since the museum is run by the state, we should blacken the train windows so they can't see any fall leaves.


----------



## George Harris

me_little_me said:


> Sbaitso said:
> 
> 
> 
> The North Carolina Transportation Museum is running a couple of scenic train trips from Spencer, NC (with an additional pickup in Greensboro, NC) to Roanoke, VA as well as a trip from Spencer, NC to Asheville, NC. The trips are on October 30th and 31st respectively.
> For more information check out their web site at North Carolina Transportation Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the passengers should not be allowed to disembark in Asheville until the state comes through with the promised Amtrak service they promised would come in 2005. Since the museum is run by the state, we should blacken the train windows so they can't see any fall leaves.
Click to expand...

The logic of this excapes me completely. I would think the views along the run would encourage the people riding this train to put pressure on the legislature to make things happen. 
Right now, the jump in ridership with the addition of the third train should in itself make the state think adding trains is a good idea.


----------



## me_little_me

George Harris said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbaitso said:
> 
> 
> 
> The North Carolina Transportation Museum is running a couple of scenic train trips from Spencer, NC (with an additional pickup in Greensboro, NC) to Roanoke, VA as well as a trip from Spencer, NC to Asheville, NC. The trips are on October 30th and 31st respectively.
> For more information check out their web site at North Carolina Transportation Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the passengers should not be allowed to disembark in Asheville until the state comes through with the promised Amtrak service they promised would come in 2005. Since the museum is run by the state, we should blacken the train windows so they can't see any fall leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The logic of this excapes me completely. I would think the views along the run would encourage the people riding this train to put pressure on the legislature to make things happen.
> Right now, the jump in ridership with the addition of the third train should in itself make the state think adding trains is a good idea.
Click to expand...

Sarcasm escapes you?


----------



## George Harris

me_little_me said:


> Sarcasm escapes you?


I missed the tone of voice in your typing.


----------

